# Riffe speargun raffle!



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's your chance to have a great gun!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have to be present to win? I would like to buy some tickets but will be offshore working when the drawing happens.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Your contact info is on the back of the ticket! I'm up in north Dakota for the drawing as well so no worries! Stop by and pick some up!


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Got mine!!!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


AUDIVE said:


> Got mine!!!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

3 more days!! Get them while you can!


----------

